
Google to point extremist searches towards anti-radicalisation websites - chippy
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2016/feb/02/google-pilot-extremist-anti-radicalisation-information
======
chippy
This is a little bit of a worrying precedent. It essentially makes the search
engine into a propaganda (or counter propaganda) arm of the governments it
operates in. This year it's anti jihadi messages...next year it's searches
about the great firewall of china, the following it's anti corporates.

The quote sheds more light on it

"The other one is to make sure when people put potentially damaging search
terms into our search engine.. they also find this counter narrative."

So it's down to potentially damaging. What if it's commercially damaging?

~~~
eaandkw
I agree. Of course using terrorism as the reason so censor search results is
easier to swallow for the average person. I mean who wouldn't agree with that
right. If you disagree you must be a terrorist.

But that is how they get people to accept it. Then google or whoever will
slightly twist the results in such a way that will benefit either themselves
or someone else.

If you agree with that then you should have no problem with someone searching
for adoption agencies and being directed to abortion clinics. Not to mention
being given news articles that support either opinion. This would work the
other way also.

I don't know. It sounds evil to me.

